

What's your favorite place to meet Boston Entrepreneurs? - breck

I like the MIT e-Club meetings on Tuesday nights. <p>The MIT Enterprise forum events are good too.<p>I also recently heard of OpenCoffee at the Andala Coffee House.<p>Where do you go?
======
chandrab
Webinnovators is pretty good, but it's every 2 months TechCocktail

~~~
breck
Thanks!

WebInno looks great, I'll definitely check out the next one in November.

TechCocktail as well.

